# Luna Ring: A Giant Solar Power Plant on the Moon



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Luna Ring: A Giant Solar Power Plant on the Moon.





































-- Tom


----------



## cb19 (Jun 6, 2010)

This is all sounds very nice, but I was under the impression that solar power still has it's issues:

Solar power generated from solar panels is just not efficient enough yet to warrant the use of resources of the expense. For example, one panel lasts around 20 years before needs to replaced however, a solar panel takes around 20 years to gain a return on investment as far as the energy and resource usage used to make the panel is concerned. 

Secondly, how on earth could you ever logistically build such a mammoth solar panel ring on the moon? The logistics are just a nightmare.

Just my two cents.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's just another of the "green" lobby's pipe dreams, it doesn't mean it'll ever be practical! Can you just see this high energy beam getting away from them and cutting a swath of destruction across the earth?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

> cutting a swath of destruction


I suspect the Pentagon would fund it for just that reason


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Good point.


----------

